# emerge -uD world updated nicht alle Paket [gelÃ¶st]

## a.forlorn

```
emerge -uvpD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.15 [2.14] +nls 1,680 kB

Total size of downloads: 1,680 kB

```

```
emerge -uvp libkonq

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkonq-3.4.3 [3.4.1] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +xinerama 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

libkonq ist nur ein Beispiel, geht auch mit mehreren anderen Paketen. Warum wird kde-3.4.1 nicht auf kde-3.4.3 geupdatet, wie einige Pakete das schon gemacht haben, wenn ich emerge -uD world mache?Last edited by a.forlorn on Thu Jan 26, 2006 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kdetux

Sind vielleicht nicht alle Packete Stable?

----------

## a.forlorn

package.keywords

```
#x11-misc/superkaramba  ~x86

media-libs/taglib       ~x86

media-sound/amarok      ~x86

net-p2p/gift            ~x86

net-p2p/gift-gnutella   ~x86

net-p2p/gift-openft     ~x86

net-p2p/gift-ares       ~x86

net-p2p/gift-fasttrack  ~x86

dev-java/java-config    ~x86

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

app-admin/eselect-opengl        ~x86

app-admin/eselect       ~x86

games-fps/quake4-bin    ~x86

#x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt      ~x86

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3   ~x86

app-emulation/wine      ~x86

kde-misc/yakuake        ~x86

app-admin/conky         ~x86

app-portage/kuroo       ~x86
```

Doch schon. Gestern war zB kpdf noch 3.4.1 bei mir, dann viel mir beim scrollen durch packages.gentoo.org auf, dass 3.4.3 schon vor meinem letzten emerge --sync stable war. Da fing ich dann an zu suchen...

----------

## Cpt_McLane

mach doch mal ein 

```
emerge --regen
```

evtl. ist dein tree irgendwo kaputt.

----------

## a.forlorn

Das hat leider nichts gebracht.

```
emerge --sync && emerge --regen && emerge -vpuD world
```

brachte jetzt:

```
hese are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.16 [2.15] +nls 1,681 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-3.01-r3  +X +motif 585 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4 [1.1.23-r1] -cjk -gnutls +nls +pam -samba -slp +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 181 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1 [7.15.0] -ares -gnutls +idn +ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap +ssl -test 1,404 kB

Total size of downloads: 3,853 kB

```

aber

```
equery l kde-base/

[ Searching for all packages in 'kde-base' among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.3-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6 (0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdm-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksayit-3.4.3-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konqueror-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwin-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kicker-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konsole-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kjsembed-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kppp-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libksieve-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kstars-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkcal-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/mimelib-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kontact-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.4.2 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkmime-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kode-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmail-3.4.1-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/korganizer-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.2 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/knode-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kpdf-3.4.3-r2 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/certmanager-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/cervisia-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kuser-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kamera-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kttsd-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kgamma-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kget-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/krfb-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/krdc-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/klines-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konq-plugins-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmix-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kopete-3.4.1-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kompare-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kommander-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/knetattach-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kreversi-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/quanta-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kate-plugins-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kate-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/akregator-3.4.1-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdict-3.4.2 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kteatime-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kview-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmag-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/akode-3.4.1-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/arts-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkonq-3.4.3 (3.4)

```

Langsame weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...  :Sad:  Das System läuft stabil, es wundert mich aber extrem.

----------

## UncleOwen

Was hast Du denn an kde-Sachen in /var/lib/portage/world?

----------

## a.forlorn

Nicht sehr viel. Das ist doch nicht ok, oder? Da stimmt doch was nicht.

```
sys-apps/man-pages

media-libs/libmng

kde-base/korganizer

media-libs/tunepimp

dev-db/hk_classes

kde-base/quanta

kde-base/kcalc

media-sound/alsa-utils

games-roguelike/moria

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

app-i18n/koffice-i18n

media-fonts/artwiz-fonts

media-libs/tiff

media-libs/ftgl

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kstars

media-libs/libpng

sys-kernel/linux-headers

media-libs/libgphoto2

media-libs/taglib

media-video/ffmpeg

app-arch/unace

media-libs/audiofile

media-libs/imlib2

media-libs/libexif

games-action/d2x

media-libs/libsdl

media-libs/win32codecs

media-libs/libdts

media-libs/libmikmod

media-libs/openal

media-libs/libvisual

kde-base/kppp

media-libs/fontconfig

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-libs/xine-lib

kde-base/kdict

media-libs/libao

media-libs/libkipi

media-libs/libid3tag

net-dialup/ppp

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

kde-base/kpdf

media-libs/libmovtar

media-libs/libmad

media-libs/libart_lgpl

media-libs/lcms

x11-base/xorg-x11

media-libs/libdvdcss

net-www/netscape-flash

kde-base/kreversi

kde-base/ksayit

media-libs/glut

media-libs/libvorbis

media-libs/libsamplerate

media-libs/jpeg

media-libs/smpeg

sys-devel/gettext

media-libs/xvid

media-libs/flac

dev-db/mysql

media-libs/libmpeg3

media-libs/libdvdread

media-libs/a52dec

media-libs/libogg

media-libs/libsndfile

media-libs/libquicktime

media-libs/libkexif

kde-base/akode

kde-base/konqueror

media-libs/giflib

media-libs/t1lib

```

----------

## UncleOwen

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> kde-base/konqueror

 

Strange, dann sollte auch libkonq bei 'nem world-update dabei sein...

----------

## Vaarsuvius

was bringt denn emerge -p depclean?

----------

## a.forlorn

Konqueror hatte ich inzwischen von Hand geupdatet. Deshalb steht's drin.

----------

## TheCurse

und ich wette fast, bei einem emerge -uD world wird wieder gedowngraded, weil irgendein Paket explizit die kleinere Version verlangt   :Confused: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hab knapp 460 Pakete, die mÃ¼sste doch eigentlich alle in world sein. Sollte nicht ein genlop -l und ein einfÃ¼gen in world genÃ¼gen?

----------

## TheCurse

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich hab knapp 460 Pakete, die mÃ¼sste doch eigentlich alle in world sein. Sollte nicht ein genlop -l und ein einfÃ¼gen in world genÃ¼gen?

 

In world stehen nur die Pakete, die explizit geemerged wurden, nicht aber die Abhängigkeiten.

@kil: emerge -p depclean zeigt alle Pakete, die gelöscht werden können (weil weder Abhängigkeit eines Paketes in world noch selbst in world)

Bye

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Ich hab knapp 460 Pakete, die mÃ¼sste doch eigentlich alle in world sein. Sollte nicht ein genlop -l und ein einfÃ¼gen in world genÃ¼gen? 
> 
> In world stehen nur die Pakete, die explizit geemerged wurden, nicht aber die Abhängigkeiten.
> 
> @kil: emerge -p depclean zeigt alle Pakete, die gelöscht werden können (weil weder Abhängigkeit eines Paketes in world noch selbst in world)
> ...

 

ja genau deshalb wollte ich es wissen. es koennte gut sein, dass kde zb mittels kde-meta (oder andere kde meta pakete) emergt wurde - und damit der ganze kde kram als abhaengigkeit des meta pakets. danach das meta paket unmergen und schon steht nix der kde-pakete in world und sind auch keine abhaengigkeit eines pakets in world (und werden deshalb bei einem emerge -uD nicht beruecksichtigt)

daher emerge -p depclean zum rausfinden welche pakete portage als ueberfluessig ansieht - die, die man aber will in world eintragen und gut is.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich benutze keine meta pakete.

----------

## a.forlorn

Hab mit Hilfe von kuroo alle Paket in world reingehauen, die ich hatte... emerge lÃ¤uft grade.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## a.forlorn

"regenworld" hÃ¤tte es auch getan.  :Wink: 

----------

## klemi

Bei mir sind auch einige kde-Dinge suspekt:

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # emerge -pv kde-base/konqueror
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?

Danke!

Klemi

----------

## Roller

Du hast "kde-base/kdebase" installiert. Dieses Paket blockt die ganzen anderen, da sie in kdebase schon enthalten sind.

----------

## klemi

Danke!

----------

